# sargent this weekend



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I will be down with my 6yo boy and a buddy fishing fri/sat.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

I'll be down Thursday eve through Saturday. Probably won't be able to drive down the beach without 4x4. Be just 3 of us early but we'll double in numbers by Saturday. Hoping to give a few friends a good 1st fishing experience. Stop by and say hi.


----------



## TUNDRA (Nov 29, 2017)

gotmuddy said:


> I will be down with my 6yo boy and a buddy fishing fri/sat.


I will see you on Saturday in the morning...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Did y'all do any good?


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

TUNDRA said:


> I will see you on Saturday in the morning...


awesome, ill look for yall.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Did y'all do any good?


ill let you know when I get there! lol


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Katie and I are staying Saturday night. Will fish Saturday and Sunday with Sharkchum and Gotmuddy!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Lol sorry, I was thinking this was last weekend.


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

Will be there Sat PM thru Tue. Will look for the crew...


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Lol sorry, I was thinking this was last weekend.


Just curious...is the quote on your avatar from Good Fellas?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

aus59tex said:


> Just curious...is the quote on your avatar from Good Fellas?


Lol no.

Just trying to say, I didn't want to put a location.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Good day in the surf! Pretty much everybody got on some fish. Gotmuddy is heading back early Sunday and Chimster's friends got their first fish! Fun times and we topped it off with some steaks by Sharkchum!


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Thanks for the pics, the good company, and infinite wisdom. Really happy we met up with you guys. Had a great time.

A couple of the guys went down again this morning with one rod and 2 crabs hoping to get my other friend his first red before packing up and going home. Pic below.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

By the time I got there Sunday, Chimster and his pals were long gone. Sharkchum and aus59tex were fishing. Pic below of aus59tex. Not long after, my gal Katie gave it a whirl. Great time fishing with the surf legend in the flesh. We had a blast!


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Forgot to post the best catch of the weekend


----------



## LUVJAMAICA (Jan 7, 2017)

Looks like good times!!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I had a blast, and will be looking forward to going again.


----------



## dchimitt (May 28, 2017)

Love this picture of sharkchum passing his knowledge on to the next generation.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

^^^ That is a good one!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I still can't post a report so I guess I'll just put the pictures here.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks like you guys hauled them in. Great job!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

What a catch. Thatâ€™s great.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

thats weird, I was in SArgent fishing this past week and weekend and the tides were extremely HIGH. I see all these pics where the tide is low and lots of beach. I went to Mithcells cut and all the way North as far as I would and didnt see beaches that looked like that.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> thats weird, I was in SArgent fishing this past week and weekend and the tides were extremely HIGH. I see all these pics where the tide is low and lots of beach. I went to Mithcells cut and all the way North as far as I would and didnt see beaches that looked like that.


 The high tides were up to the dunes all weekend. As soon as the tide would drop enough to get down the beach we would go fish, then we would leave before it came back in.


----------

